# Glasgow



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I found a nice vantage point to take a few snaps of Glasgow and surrounding areas. There's no point in taking pics though if you can't show them to people so here they are.






































Thanks for looking​


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

The first one taken at Queens Park, where were the others taken from ? ? (Im guessing tradeston area but not sue what building from......)


----------



## rs200boy (Apr 28, 2009)

nice pics bud good to see glasgow from a different angle


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

cool pics


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> The first one taken at Queens Park, where were the others taken from ? ? (Im guessing tradeston area but not sue what building from......)


All taken from the same place with different zooms, up at the flag pole in Queens Park


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Photo 2 must be a massive zoom, 400 or 500mm ??


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Damn, there was me trying to work out if there was any 4 story towers around that area


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

The first one's my favourite of those - and it looks the most natural. What filters/effects have you applied in the others?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice pics Dougie, lovely day for it - clear and sharp visibility and nice lighting.


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Beautiful scenery.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

amclean said:


> Photo 2 must be a massive zoom, 400 or 500mm ??


300 max



Wardy said:


> The first one's my favourite of those - and it looks the most natural. What filters/effects have you applied in the others?


I run through all my pics in NX capture applying light levels, sharpening contrast ect. No filters were used on camera



kev999 said:


> Damn, there was me trying to work out if there was any 4 story towers around that area


The nearest multis are at Battlefield Rd :lol:



Dave KG said:


> Very nice pics Dougie, lovely day for it - clear and sharp visibility and nice lighting.


Thanks Dave. It was quite changable as you can see with the two University pics.


WyattEarp said:


> Beautiful scenery.


It is, come visit:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely Pictures Spitfire.


Hopefully when i have finished my move this week i'll get out and take some contrasting pics to yours of the barron Cambridgeshire Fens. (should be good light for some Starscapes though).


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

any decent night time shots of the squinty bridge?


----------

